

Twine: The First Mainstream Semantic Web App? - danielha
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twine_first_mainstream_semantic_web_app.php

======
anaphoric
I have heard the Semantic web story since 1998. And I am very, very skeptical.
Description logics (e.g. OWL) have been a solution in search of a problem
since the 1980's. Really 99% of the effort on the semantic web goes into
'building' vapor-ware. I call BS on these folks and the only way they are
going to prove me wrong is by actually doing something that solves a real
problem.

In academia the 'group think' among the semantic web folks has been
astounding. Try asking them to represent customer-supplier-product type
relationships and you will get a vapid or angry stare. Ask them to do anything
with time or measure and they start babbling about yet another upcoming and
crytic standard. Anything beyond binary relationships gives them major
headaches. It takes a database/logic weenie like myself to point this out to
them... And I am never satisfied with their answers.

